# Mats and coat length.



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, I wondered if anyone had any experience of this.

When Rosie (who is now 10 months) had a longer coat she did get mats but just the odd one, under her arms and her legs etc.
But now she has been to the groomers and been clipped with a comb attachment giving her a shorter (but not short, more medium) length coat her mats have gone mad. There is a new one everyday!

Is it the case that short coat = no mats, medium length = lots of mats and longer coat = mats but not that many?

Or is it just that Rosie is getting her adult coat and it is just a coincidence?

Angie


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I would say that it is an age thing. Around 10 months Lola started to get matts that seemed to appear within an hour of combing her! She will be 1 in a couple of weeks and the matts seem to be calming done again. I found that her armpits / neck / ear and tail areas were the worst. Good luck!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would say its not the coat length, its the coat texture as her puppy coat changes texture to her adult coat therefore this is when the matts appear, so an age thing more that an coat length thing ...


----------

